# Moving in to a new condo - help designing



## arvinboy (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice condo you have. Simple and minimalistic but white color doesn't fit with you if you want something young, fresh, manly and elegant and classy at the same time. Try warm color combine with cold color, for color combination ideas you can search on Google, interior magazines or if you have enough budget try to hire interior designer in your area.


----------



## rckdng (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow that's a nice little condo you have there. I think a few Barcelona chairs to go nicely with it


----------

